# eye in eff pee



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

hi there and hello


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome from I Enty Jay


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings from the overseeing eye in teepee.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

haha, welcome :laughing:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Nyx said:


> haha, welcome :laughing:


Oh...the irony! :wink:

Great minds think alike


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh...the irony! :wink:
> 
> Great minds think alike


inside joke inside my "hi I'm new" thread? 
really?


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh...the irony! :wink:
> 
> Great minds think alike


Can't reply to you because I'm too much of a noob here. So you're an INFP? :laughing:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Omisoc said:


> Can't reply to you because I'm too much of a noob here.


The Post Reply button is on the top and bottom left of any given thread page.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Omisoc said:


> Can't reply to you because I'm too much of a noob here. So you're an INFP? :laughing:


Unfortunately, yes, but I try to hide it.


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> The Post Reply button is on the top and bottom left of any given thread page.


I meant to her PM. It said I didn't have enough posts to send her one, mr. stormtrooper business man, sir.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Omisoc said:


> I meant to her PM. It said I didn't have enough posts to send her one, mr. stormtrooper business man, sir.


I recommend you raid the spam forum to boost your posts.

Teeheehee


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I recommend you raid the spam forum to boost your posts.
> 
> Teeheehee


thanks for the tip.

Deadpool always was awesome.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. I like the 'eye in eff pee' title...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Blaflargle, I mean welcome...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome introverted one.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Greetings from another INFP. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hopeseed (May 27, 2009)

Welcome:happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome. :wink:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Spam forum does not increase post numbers, dont do it man! for the love of god dont!! its scary in there!!! oh shit, too late, run for your fuckin life!!!!!


....oh hey, whats up. yeah dont mind that, i was talkin about the........vampires, yeah thats it, the vampires.....welcome and may you have long days n pleasant nights.


*pulls a bag out of his coat and holds it out* 

gummi bear?


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> Spam forum does not increase post numbers, dont do it man! for the love of god dont!! its scary in there!!! oh shit, too late, run for your fuckin life!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....oh hey, whats up. yeah dont mind that, i was talkin about the........vampires, yeah thats it, the vampires.....welcome and may you have long days n pleasant nights.
> ...


*sticks hand in bag and rummages for gummi bears*

I usually get along well with vampires actually, know any?


----------

